# Check out this helo landing at sea...cripes!



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 13, 2014)

This pilot is one pretty talented dude (or dudette). 

I wonder how many folks could stick that landing even on a simulator!


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 13, 2014)

Damn.  I was getting a little seasick watching that.  Impressive


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice touchdown.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 13, 2014)

When I was aboard the USS Shreveport LPD-12 they had this little SH-2 Seasprite that would take off and land no matter what the weather. These aircrews do rough sea landings all the time and make it look routine.


----------



## Johca (Dec 13, 2014)

Certainly impressive, but how about a comparing perspective of doing at night low-and-slow (10 feet at 10 knots) swimmer infil into such sea state or a day or night parachute jump from an HC-130 into such sea state (training surface wind limitations 25 knots and training sea state limits being wave height of 9 feet).  As recovery of low-and-slow swimmers was by hoist or rope ladder both pilot at the controls of the helicopter and the flight engineer directing hover over the swimmers needed some significant skill proficiencies.  Parachutists and equipment were typically recovered by a 22 foot or 24 foot Boston Whaler.  These training events were not limited to summer months or North Atlantic and North Pacific Ocean waters south of 40 degrees of Northern Latitude or even south of 50 degrees of Northern Latitude.


----------



## Johca (Dec 13, 2014)

BTW here's a another  perspective of what can go wrong even in relatively calm seas.  http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=E9B9ACF5231FD52F4694E9B9ACF5231FD52F4694


----------



## Grunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Very nice landing indeed!


----------



## CBTech (Dec 18, 2014)

This one didn't go so well either





7 Marines death set in place a requirement for training for this type of incident. The two boats in the water that came to their aid are 11 meter RHIB from SBU-12. Speaking with one of the SWCC, he said that some of the Marines drowned due to a reluctance to shed gear and firearms. I don't know where he got that but he was eluding that they thought they would ? be in trouble if they let their gear go? I doubt that.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 18, 2014)

CBTech said:


> This one didn't go so well either
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tough vid to watch, especially knowing the outcome. Wish the producers would have used less "rockin' " music, seems too flashy and produced considering seven Marines died in this.  I kept my eyes on the pilot with his head out the window - man.
Regarding Marines being reluctant to leave without their gear or weapons, I believe it. I'd like to think I would  evacuate the helicopter and leave everything behind...but I believe it.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Dec 18, 2014)

CBTech said:


> This one didn't go so well either
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lost a friend on that one.


----------



## CBTech (Dec 18, 2014)

My condolences Kotor


----------

